# Jeanneau Fantasia thoughts?



## AlaskaMC (Aug 19, 2010)

Any thoughts out there on the Fantasia? My wife and I are about a year from considering a boat purchase and this one has popped up many times on our radar. We are a small family very used to camping and tight quarters. This would be for weekend sailing in Resurrection Bay and PWS. We have found a few with Centerboards that claim to be trailerable. Just wanted to know if anyone had been on one and how they sailed. Up here in AK we mostly see Catalinas and Benes as that is the only dealer. 

We have been on smaller firsts from the 80s (liked them a lot) and the 323 (Ok, but nothing exciting) as a comparison to what we have looked at.

Man of all things Jeanneau? Marty?


----------



## nodders (Aug 19, 2011)

I will pipe in as we almost bought one last year. We opted for a slightly larger boat though so didn't buy it.

The interior design is one of the best I have seen on a boat that size and the fact that it is all open (except for the head) makes it seem more spacious. Cockpit is a nice size and comfortable.

I also love the head to aft idea - just don't like it next to the V berth.

I sailed it in a moderate breeze and it handled well and had no issue with moderate Lake Ontario waves. It was responsive and pointed well. The model I sailed had a fixed keel though and the owner advised me that this was very important. apparently, there was a centerboard model in the marina and it was very very touchy in strong breezes to the point that the owners were reluctant to take it very far from shore and potential rescue. he also said something about having the larger diesel engine (I think) that added more ballast to the boat and thus stability.

Keeping this in mind, it was a nice boat and we almost went for it.

Hope this helps


----------



## AlaskaMC (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks. Sure seems to get good reviews on layout and sailing from the digging I have done. I was concerned about the tenderness of the centerboard version as we don't really need a shallow draft up in AK, but for getting it up here the trailer would have been a huge plus. Also, it would be nice to be able to pull it and store it during our long winters.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Unless one of you has serious 'heelaphobia' (a clinical condition causing irrational fear and panic when subject to moderate to severe tilted environs ) a tender boat isn't necessarily a deal breaker. Sail trim, technique and sail selection along with practice and experience will get you by - esp if the trailerable option is high on your list.

I suspect the 'unusable c/b version' anecdote above says more about the owners than the boat itself.

That said, the improved stability and heel resistance of the fixed keel version will be nice to have, esp when you don't 'need' the shoal draft aspect. Overall I'd say the fixed keel version would be preferred for your area.

... wonder where Marty is?????


----------



## AlaskaMC (Aug 19, 2010)

Faster said:


> Unless one of you has serious 'heelaphobia' (a clinical condition causing irrational fear and panic when subject to moderate to severe tilted environs ) a tender boat isn't necessarily a deal breaker. Sail trim, technique and sail selection along with practice and experience will get you by - esp if the trailerable option is high on your list.
> 
> I suspect the 'unusable c/b version' anecdote above says more about the owners than the boat itself.
> 
> ...


I don't really think the heelaphobia will be an issue for us. We are both whitewater guides, and into rather intense sports. My wife is going to do her first keelboat classes this summer and we will know for sure, but it doesn't bother her on the dingy blowing around our local lakes. I personally find it fun!  But, having a full keel would let you keep more sail up when the wind increased, no? That would be nice really when the water is 100'+ deep almost everywhere up here.

I hope Marty is out sailing rather than watching for new posts on here.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

No I am not out sailing, just working.....grrrrr....oh to be independently wealthy!

brochure link
http://www.jeanneauforum.nl/documentatie/fantasia 27 brochure.pdf

Jeanneau.fr link with some specs etc
Fantasia 27 Sailboat JEANNEAU shipyard, boatbuilder for sailing : sailboat, dinghy, powerboat racing boat cruising fishing yachting

From another source, the boat appears to have been produced from 82-92. So quite awhile actually. Alize - Fantasia

Mine anyhow as mentioned, is a bit tender to a degree, but a fun boat to sail. Which Jeanneau's generally speaking sail well! Better than an equal Catalina, Hunter, beneteau other than the firsts. But close behind etc.

Layout appears to be similar to my boat which is about 2' longer. Mine is tight, I am sure this one will be too. Headroom is on the shorter side of things. BUT, for a 27'ish foot boat, one does not always want head room if you want to sail vs get blown sideways etc.

Not sure about the tenderness of the CB model. I know of one person with my boat and a CB, he has not complained, nor have I seen any CB owners of other boats complain either. Granted most of like mine, 29-32', but still........Could be the owners of the tender boat do not know how to sail well, trim sails, have blown out sails etc. If I was in your shoes, a CB model would be on my list frankly. Not sure what the measure in feet is for 2.88M, maybe faster has it quicker in his brain than I. I am thinking that is a bit more than 8.5'.....but even at 9', one can trailer that with out too many issues behind a pickup. All one needs sometimes for local roads is an overwidth sign on the front of the pickup and rear of the boat. all of $50 for signage, and away you go! Even a fixed keel version would be easily trailerable frankly if you had the right trailer, a hoist to put it on etc..........

here are phrf ratings plus mine as it was the listing below, so easy to copy and paste....1st is high/fastest rating, middle low/slowest and the 3rd the ave in the USSailing regiment of divisions. 
JEANNEAU 27 FANT IB CB 216 225 219
JEANNEAU 27 FANT OB CB 204 204 204
JEANNEAU 27 FANTASIA 201 222 213
JEANNEAU 30 ARCADIA 159 191 171

Some issues with Jeanneau's of that era. The foam backed vinyl liner is rotted, so if it has not been replaced, figure that into your fun of owning the boat. I can get you links to how I did mine at http://jeanneau.tripod.com/ also linked sorta above ie third link given, search that site for more info. The wood work frankly is pretty top notch IMHO especially compared to todays. The interior frame is tabbed to the hull. Most of the interior is screwed in, so if you want to remove, take parts home and revarnish as I did from in the water, easy! When I did do the interior vinyl, I should have probably looked at the wiring a bit better than I did, and replaced where appropriate, None is shot. Not sure it is tinned as most is today. This may be an issue from any boat back in the 80' frankly.

I personally feel comparing boats of that era, Jeanneau is a step above some of the other mass produced boats. Others will dissagree......on the other hand, I've noticed those that like Catalina, do not like jeanneau, and vice versa. Reality is, choose the flavor that you feel will work for you.

Marty

ps,
forgot the owners network forum link.........watch out for 2 of the three mods, someone named MartyB and another zanshin?!?!?! any way..............
http://jeanneau.proboards.com/index.cgi?


----------



## AlaskaMC (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for the great writeup! You are truely the man when it comes to Jeanneau, which is quickly becoming my favorite boats as I look around (at least without going into the "never going to happen" category).

Here is the one that caught my eye and it even comes with the trailer. One interesting thing is that they refit it with a tabernacle. Claims it was an original option. Guess I have some reading to do at the links you posted.

http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...rency=USD&access=Public&listing_id=24190&url=

Unfortunately we are not really in the market quite yet. This summer we are going to continue our small boat practice on lakes, get as much time in at Resurrection Bay as we can. My wife is taking 101 & 103 this summer. Next winter we are going to try our hands at a charter SOMEWHERE WARM!!! Gotta get out of the -30F or colder for some time. By this time next year we will quite possibly have the cash to move ahead with such a purchase and we can take a fresh look at what is out there.

We may have to fly down to your neck of the woods to do some shopping.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

If you can pull this one off, do it! Looks reasonably clean. I should be seeing the VP of that brokerage this weekend. Not sure if he has seen that boat as of yet or not. Pics make it look clean. Altho one worries me in that it appears to be some loose vinyl in photo 17.

If you do like that one, talk with jeff Carson, he is in the seattle branch. I think there is one sales person in Anacortes, with 5 of 6 in Seattle on lk union. 

I will not quote the tabernackled mast. Altho it may be talking about the mast to deck connection, vs some having a folding mast about a foot or two up from the plate at the cabin top. 

Marty


----------



## rvs (Jul 11, 2007)

Just found this thread. I own a Jenneau Fantasia. This is my second one. Sold the first after the kids became teens. This one, a 1985, has a 10hpYanmar inboard, cast iron keel, furling headsail. My wife and I sail her on Lake Winnipeg, and completed a 3.5 week trip to the top of the lake last year, hauling all food and water with us. I love the boat and would be happy to answer any questions about her.
Richard.


----------



## AlaskaMC (Aug 19, 2010)

blt2ski said:


> If you can pull this one off, do it! Looks reasonably clean. I should be seeing the VP of that brokerage this weekend. Not sure if he has seen that boat as of yet or not. Pics make it look clean. Altho one worries me in that it appears to be some loose vinyl in photo 17.
> 
> If you do like that one, talk with jeff Carson, he is in the seattle branch. I think there is one sales person in Anacortes, with 5 of 6 in Seattle on lk union.
> 
> ...


What a small world! Seems it gets even smaller the further north we go. I would love to be able to move on this boat for the summer, but we are literally awaiting a baby any second. And I mean any second, bags are packed and in the car, hospital 2.5 hours away. I am on high alert. Life in Alaska can be interesting.

So this summer is mostly sailing one or the other of us with our older girl and getting her into the fun.

On the mast front, you are right about this being the mast to deck connection rather than a folding setup now that I look closer. Still looks like it is setup to tilt. What would be the purpose of that given where it is mounted? Of course this is an area I know absolutely nothing about so that may just be a plain silly question.










I did see the loose vinyl in pic 17. I was assuming this was as you were mentioning in your first post regarding the foam backing rotting? Seems to be an issue on many of the boats of the era. We really liked an 85 First that was up in Seward last summer that had sagging. I have also seen it on almost all the pics of the same era Firsts we have looked at. Sounds like a bit of a bear to replace. Headliners on cars can be a pain, so a whole boat in vinyl sounds significantly worse. But it may come with what we like and the year we can afford.  Hey, it won't leave you stranded somewhere cause the liner sags though! So it could be much worse as a problem goes.


----------



## AlaskaMC (Aug 19, 2010)

rvs said:


> Just found this thread. I own a Jenneau Fantasia. This is my second one. Sold the first after the kids became teens. This one, a 1985, has a 10hpYanmar inboard, cast iron keel, furling headsail. My wife and I sail her on Lake Winnipeg, and completed a 3.5 week trip to the top of the lake last year, hauling all food and water with us. I love the boat and would be happy to answer any questions about her.
> Richard.


Thanks for jumping in! Did you add tankage for your trip, or did you jerry can it? If we were to use one up here, remote trips with no services would be the norm. The 13G water would really need some help. Of course, up here in summer it wouldn't be hard to refill from the dingy at many creeks and filter into the tank. We are used to that drill anyway. 7g of fuel, on the other hand may call for a jerry can or two, or some clever thinking on adding capacity. What did you do?

Sounds like a really fun trip! And, did you travel with the kids with the first one? We are thinking that the small cabin in the aft would be perfect for two small girls, and we could then have the main salon for hanging out and sleeping. Just seems the perfect camper boat in our price range.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

The tilt setup could be for raising the mast on the trailer, without having to buy time with a crane etc. Used something like this with a 21' CB trailer sailer my parents had. 

The rotted foam is going to be an issue no matter the brand from that era. The french built boats seem to be worst than the NA built boats......But I do know of some NA built ones with the same issue.

Marty


----------



## rvs (Jul 11, 2007)

We did jerry can it. For me it didnt make sense to provide extra permanent tankage as this was a temporary need. Also 10 cases of bottled water for drinking, although a lot of that came back with us. There is no way we could drink the local water. Did p.u. extra diesel though, at Grand Rapids.
Both boys were raised on the first Fantasia, when under way the baby slept under the salon table in cushions etc.They shared the aft cabin thru to early teens. Then a 5yr.landbased hiatus. 
Now my wife has the aft cabin and I the vee berth. 
Not only is she great for sailing/raising a family it was often the local party boat, as you can fit a LOT of folks around the horseshoe shaped salon seating for an evening get together.
Richard.


----------



## AlaskaMC (Aug 19, 2010)

rvs said:


> We did jerry can it. For me it didnt make sense to provide extra permanent tankage as this was a temporary need. Also 10 cases of bottled water for drinking, although a lot of that came back with us. There is no way we could drink the local water. Did p.u. extra diesel though, at Grand Rapids.
> Both boys were raised on the first Fantasia, when under way the baby slept under the salon table in cushions etc.They shared the aft cabin thru to early teens. Then a 5yr.landbased hiatus.
> Now my wife has the aft cabin and I the vee berth.
> Not only is she great for sailing/raising a family it was often the local party boat, as you can fit a LOT of folks around the horseshoe shaped salon seating for an evening get together.
> Richard.


That sounds like a great way to be raised! Quick question though as we don't have one to look at up here. We are both rather tall and were thinking that the V berth, due to its convertible nature would have a lot of room. Kinda one of us on each side of the table, is there not enough room for your wife and yourself on the vbirth?


----------



## AlaskaMC (Aug 19, 2010)

blt2ski said:


> The tilt setup could be for raising the mast on the trailer, without having to buy time with a crane etc. Used something like this with a 21' CB trailer sailer my parents had.
> 
> The rotted foam is going to be an issue no matter the brand from that era. The french built boats seem to be worst than the NA built boats......But I do know of some NA built ones with the same issue.
> 
> Marty


That would actually be pretty dang nice to be able to raise the mast without a crane. Hmmm. Interesting.

Yep, seems like the headliner is a problem on so many 80's boats. Just part of the deal I guess. If you see the boat I would love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Anacortes is about 50 miles north of me, not sure I will be up that way any time soon, if I do I will try to get a peak. as I am obviously closer to it than you! LOL

rvs looks like how my family of 6 went land rv'ing, and the previous owner of my boat did with their two girls. 7 gals of fuel is a bit tite. I carry a 5 gal jug when doing an 8-10 hr motor potential. I get about .5-.75 gals a hr out of my twin cyl 20 hp yanmar. I would think a 10hp single cylinder would be closer to .5 than the .75 that I am closer to, even a gal+ an hr if I push the go fast lever and go in the 6-6.5 range vs 5.5-6 knot speed. My boat at about 2' long probably has a bit more room, but will say, generally speaking rvs's comments about their fantasia is equal to my Arcadia.

There are a couple of reviews at the jeanneau-owners site, as is the good old boat review of my boat from the July/aug 2010 issue.

Marty


----------



## rvs (Jul 11, 2007)

AlaskaMC said:


> That sounds like a great way to be raised! Quick question though as we don't have one to look at up here. We are both rather tall and were thinking that the V berth, due to its convertible nature would have a lot of room. Kinda one of us on each side of the table, is there not enough room for your wife and yourself on the vbirth?


You are quite correct, there is ample room at the table, and obviously less at the pointy end. Sleeping seperatly is something we do at home and the boat as my wife"jumps around" when asleep. I am 6ft and my head doesnt quite reach the table by about 6-8" when lying in the vee berth, and yes you can use the side berths for extra length. 
I have added headsail furling, shorepower,Xantrex charger, Link10 monitor, 2 golf cart AGM,s, refridgeration, 60 amp alternator. Also this year a chartplotter, and tiller pilot, DSC radio and Wham mic, with cockpit speaker and volume control.
I am putting off dealing with the interior liner foam issue for now. 
Regards, RVS.


----------



## shepmoon (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi,
I just bought a Fantasia 27 Centerboard, 1986 model.
It is in pretty good shape but needs the window replaced due to cracks and crazing. Also, new head and side liner.
I contacted Jeanneau about the material and thickness of the windows, but they had them made out of house and don't have this. 
Do you know whether it was plexiglass or Lexan and also, any experience with the liner material?
Thanks,


----------



## rbarnesy (Oct 6, 2015)

We just acquired one this summer. It has been great. 

We have the keel/center board model and inboard Yanmar diesel. We have found the boat very responsive for it's size/width and stability is not an issue. We seem to point just as well with the cb up and get much better speed. The two main factors in buying this boat were the draft (we sail in some pretty thin water and 2.7 feet gets us pretty much everywhere) and the interior layout which is the best use of space for any boat of it's size IMHO. It has not disappointed. We were also fortunate that the previous owner had replaced the vinyl throughout the boat with a marine felt/carpet type as well as made some nice mods. It also came with a trailer.

One item I would love to have is a mast raising kit. I saw one for sale in Quebec with one and contacted the owner to inquire. He said it pivots the mast off the deck but I have not seen any pictures. That would be a killer app for this boat.

Rob


----------



## WLD (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi Rob

My husband and I recently looked at a Fantasia for sale. It needs some TLC but may suit us. Would you say that a bimini or other cover could be made for it, that could be used while sailing? I am a redhead with little pigment and can't take much sun.
Wendy


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Nothing unique about the Fantasia that would prevent installation of a bimini. Custom would be best but not cheap. It may be possible to use a much less expensive ready-made one. Just note they use less sturdy aluminum frames vs. the stainless steel of the custom ones.


----------



## WLD (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks Jims for your reply. 
I guess that I should have been more specific in my question. The structure of the installation is not my issue, but room and visibility. Would we be able to sail with the bimini up, avoid interference with the boom and/or winches, and have visibility either standing in the cockpit or hiked-out with the tiller extension? My husband is almost 6' tall. I have seen several 26 footers (non-Jeanneau) that could not accommodate these requirements, mostly because the boom is too low to clear the top of a bimini of adequate height. I have already had 3 basal cell carcinomas removed from my face, so I am a bit anal about this requirement.
I guess that we could have a low-height bimini to avoid the sun while sitting, and see over while standing, but would this interfere with winches and hiking with the tiller extension?
So I guess that I would really appreciate the knowledge regarding a Fantasia with an installed "sailing" bimini. 
The internal layout and build quality of Jeanneau appeals to us (ignoring the vinyl liner problem) but maybe we need to get a longer boat to accommodate my anti-sun coverage?
Wendy


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

It would appear that the Fantasia has the mainsheet forward in the cockpit, and the boom is relatively short. I'd think you could rig a bimini that would shade you and still be able to sail the boat, though sail trim visibility is going to be compromised. Think about the normal/comfortable helm position and ensure than the framework won't interfere with that, and keep the winch handle (and knuckles') radius in mind on that score as well.


If by 'bimini' you really mean 'dodger' then that might be a bit more problematic.. the mainsheet will limit a dodger's length. The reason I'm wondering is your reference to 'looking over a low bimini'.. a bimini would be so far aft to be looking over it you'd be standing on the transom.


----------



## WLD (Sep 8, 2015)

Thank you Ron.
I meant bimini, not dodger, and your comments are very useful.
Sail trim is very important while racing, but I wont be doing that, so an occasional peak around the bimini at the tell-tails and burgee should work fine.
Wendy


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

O this boat, try not to do a dodger ULESS you have to, as per Ron, Yes you will screw up the main sheet. Altho SOME with this style boat have put a main sheet track on the cabin top, then put a normal dodger on it.

As far as a bimini goes. That could work. Altho headroom may be an issue. For my 85 Arcadia, a foot or two longer than a Fantasia. I have put a temp bimini over the boom, that starts forward about 12-18" forward of the hatch, and goes back to the back stay. I can stand for the most part in most of the area. I am 6' tall. 

Marty


----------



## rbarnesy (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi Wendy,

Ours does not have one but is high on our short list of add-ons. It can easily be done with slots built in for the back-stays. A quick search in google images will find a few examples. If you google "JeanneauFantasia25avendre" you will find a Fantasia with a narrow bimini and dodger. 

I would recommend a wider one with slots for the back-stays so that you actually have shade on most points of sail.


blt2ski, you are right about the dodger but it can be done as you can see. The goal is to keep rain out of the companionway without having the washboards on. The previous owner of our boat actually made a second hatch that slides over the stock hatch and extends to the edge of the companionway which is very effective. At anchor, it is a joy to have the screen on and not worry about rain. He even made the top step removable so that one can sit on the companionway steps and see 360 through the deck windows while steering with the autopilot remote in heavy rain! A much simpler solution to a dodger or second fiberglass hatch like we have would be a canvas square that could be snapped over the exposed top of the companionway. I just returned from a very rainy trip in the Panama San Blas islands in a boat that had no dodger and was reminded of how crucial it is to have something to allow the washboards to be off for air in hot rainy conditions. 

Rob


----------



## WLD (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks Rob

More info:

I did just find a Utube sales video of a Fantasia with a wider dodger: 



The boat is not under sail, but the boom, traveller and mainsheet seem to clear the dodger just fine. It seems that the jib winches have plenty of room, too.

Here is another Utube of a Fantasia under sail. There is no dodger, but has a bimini. While close-hauled, the skipper with tiller extension, and crew spend most of their time sitting on the rails, so the bimini isn't used. Even on reaches, they seem to prefer to sit farther forward than the bimini coverage.






Wendy


----------



## rbarnesy (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi Wendy,

Thanks for the videos. I will try to find a picture of our setup for you. That bimini in the second video looks good. Those guys are pushing it with the boat. Most of the time you will not be healed like that. The Fantasia like to sail relatively flat. We were told that by the previous owner and have confirmed it. If it heals a lot you actually loose speed. We have a large genny and smaller jib that actually has reef points. The boat sails well at low healing.

Rob


----------



## Nike Kunaver (Nov 28, 2016)

Hello friends of sailing,
I am the new owner of the boat Jeanneau -Fantasia 27. I would ask you for help. 
X- owner has replaced the original propeller for a small double-wing foldable propeller, which is to ends as would be chopped off. Preopeler is obviously too weak, couse the boat (in the calm sea) achieved only 3 knots per hour (the bottom of the boat and propeller are clean).

Or maybe who knows the dimensions of the propeller are recommended for this boat? A boat has the original engine Janmar 1GM10 Diesel.

Thank you all for information and assistance.
Sincerely, Nike


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Nike, the propeller size is determined as much or more by the engine and transmission ratio versus the boat. I would expect you to make 5+ knots with that engine in your boat so something is wrong. Assuming the engine is running well, bottom and prop are clean, and your knotmeter is reading close to correct, than the prop would be next to check. Not sure which prop you have, but since you say you have a 2-blade folding, try contacting Martec (as that's the most common folder) and see what size they would recommend. If it is a Martec, they have a great prop reconditioning program.


----------

